# A toddler carrier... Beco? Babyhawk?



## 3babymama (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi! I'm considering buying a carrier for my 1-year-old and 3-year-old daughters. For my older son and for my girls, I've used a Baby Björn, Hug-A-Bub and a ring-like shawl (without the ring). But, now I'm finding that sometimes I need to carry one child, and I'd like to be able to carry her on my back.

So, I've done a bit of research and the Beco carrier appeals to me (The Butterfly Original, not the Butterfly II, which seems to be aimed at infants). I'm wondering if anyone might agree that this is a good choice for older children -- or perhaps might make another suggestion. I've also looked at the Ergo and Babyhawk.

Thanks so much in advance for any help, tips, advice.


----------



## Kiara.I (Aug 30, 2008)

I've never yet gotten to try a Beco, so no advice there. Babyhawks are a good mei tai, but if you need a bit more support you may want a soft structured carrier.

We have the Ergo, and it will certainly work, but recently DS has learned to LEAN in it. He pitches himself sideways or backwards. He stays securely seated, no risk there, but is is NOT comfortable for the parent! So if your kids are very quiet, compliant kids, you will have no problem, but if they are going to do the same thing my DS does, you might want something with a taller body.

I recently got a full-buckle toddler-size Olives & Applesauce from a friend of mine who didn't fit it quite right (she's short) and I LOVE it. It's about 2-3 inches taller in the body than the Ergo, and comes up to DS's chin, so he's not even trying to lean.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I actually made my own carriers, plus a couple extras to sell. I've heard Kozy's are good for toddlers but, tbh, the ones I've made are much, much better. They're higher, wider & the fabric I used is more comfortable. I think most carriers on the market are even smaller than the Kozy, but I could be wrong about that. I wish more places would make the actual measurements for their carriers easy to find.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I use both a Babyhawk (toddlerhawk) and Beco (Butterfly) with my 18 month old. For me, the Beco is more comfy for longer periods of time. I like the toddlerhawk because it's actually quicker to put on/take off (if you do find a 4th generation, you won't have this issue).

Both version's of butterfly are pretty similar besides the hood IIRC. The 4th generation is the one without the built-in seat which is helpful with infants but still used for toddlers.

i think if I had to pick one over the other I'd go with the Beco. It's more DH friendly since there is nothing to tie, it's easy to throw on your back once you have the kiddo situated in the harnessed seat. Babyhawks are so fun because you can choose the strap color and two different prints for the panel. I think with either one you'll be happy


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

I definietely think you should look at a toddler hawk size MT or an ergo. I don't know much about becos - so I'm just going on personal experience.

I use a toddler size mei tai for my 16 month old daughter and I love it. Its big enough for both of us to be comfortable for a very long time. I have a toddler size mei tai in my etsy shop if you are interested in looking at it. The link is in my siggy.

I have several friends, on the other hand, that LOVE LOVE LOVE their ergos for their toddlers - so based on that - I would research that too! Good luck!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I like the Kozy for my toddler. It's wider than others I have used.


----------



## 3babymama (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks. I live in Sweden -- and I don't have access to too many carriers, but I can get hold of a Beco, Babyhawk or Ergo. I was avoiding Ergo because I had read a bit about their questionable business practices. Anyone know anything about this?

From what I've read here, Beco seems to be a good bet. But, I'm also considering the Ergo, after reading your comments...

Thanks again for all your helpful advice.


----------



## tzuru (Sep 23, 2007)

The Calyx is an awesome toddler carrier. The contoured straps never shift or slide and the center of the child's weight sits just right. I do have to say I'm not a big fan of the internal seat, but it is easy to get used to. The waist band is a little higher, on the waist rather than hips (Beco)

I really like the padded waist belt sitting on my hips to carry the weight of heavier children on my hips rather than shoulders. The Beco works well like that, so does the Ergo, but the Ergo has a little shorter back. I prefered the taller back to prevent leaning and also so that K. can sleep in it. If you have a toddler who likes riding arms out, Ergo may be a good fit.

Another carrier that you may like in either MT or SSC version is the Babies Beyond Borders.


----------



## Kiara.I (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3babymama* 
Thanks. I live in Sweden -- and I don't have access to too many carriers, but I can get hold of a Beco, Babyhawk or Ergo. I was avoiding Ergo because I had read a bit about their questionable business practices. Anyone know anything about this?

There are a bunch of threads about the business practices on thebabywearer.com if you are interested in looking that up.

But if you live in Sweden you should be going for all the scandinavian mei tais that mamas in North America would kill to get their hands on, and can't!








How about Kleinsmekker, Grisefanten, BoelleMis, Filiokus, Colibri, Eye2Eye, etc.


----------



## 3babymama (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks again. I've never heard of any of those Scandinavian carriers. Here in Sweden, a lot of people carry their babies, but you see mostly Baby Björns. Now we're seeing Ergos, Becos, Maya wraps, but not such a huge variety. I'll check them out, but I've already oredered a Beco. I'll try it out when it arrives. I'll also check out the Calyx.

Thanks to all for your help.


----------

